# yellow chants are up



## jasonl (Mar 29, 2015)

I have some in hand ...so its time to get sweaty...and covered with ticks


----------



## billc (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for posting this I hadn't even checked my yard yet, went out this morning I have some as well


----------



## mafrederick (Jun 7, 2015)

Which part of MO are you in?


----------



## billc (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm in the kc area, they're very early here


----------



## mafrederick (Jun 7, 2015)

Thank you. I've hunted morels for 40 years, but only started finding oysters this winter. I would like to find some chanterelles but not sure where to look. Are they in the woods?


----------



## billc (Apr 21, 2015)

Yea you can find them in the woods, they like oak trees I have some around my oaks in my front yard every year


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh yeah the early summer shrooms and Berrys r kicken in.


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

I've been finding gold blacks cinnas and chickens also green cracklensí ½í ½


----------

